# Plant poisonous to hedgie???



## Lorette (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, 

I just got a Lily plant for a present yesterday and I know that they're harmful to cats. My hedgie can't get to the plant but I'm concerned that the pollen in the air might be toxic to her? Any advice on this would be gladly appreciated! :-?

Thank you!


----------



## Kimura1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry im no professional at all but id like to think that they are ok to have. Lily is an extremely common plant in europe and I know european and african pigmy are 2 different types of hedgehog but im sure there are some similar traits and european hedgies strive there. Please dont take my word for anything though cuz I could be way off base. I am very interested to know for sure myself now. Thanks for asking this question. I hope a difinative answer comes your way


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I also believe that Calla Lillys are only harmful if ingested. Some plants have toxic sap but most are toxic when eaten not by pollinating.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Pollen itself is not dangerous. However, all members of the Lily family including their allies, related plants as well non-related plants with a Lily as their 1st or 2nd common name, (lily of the valley, bat lily & peace lily included) are *poisonous if ingested*. Most members have alkaloidal compounds that can muscle cramps and rectal bleeding in small animals and some are well-known purgatives. Those that don't have poisonous alkaloids have high amounts of oxalates that can cause kidney failure in most pet animals. Don't know what their effects on hedgies are but I'm guessing it's the same thing.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Just keep the lily on an elevated surface out of reach of your hedgie, and she/he will be fine.  Even to cats, they're only dangerous when ingested. I usually try to keep plants in general (with the exception of catnip, we sometimes get it as a treat) away from my cats at home just in case. 
Pollen is inescapable even without the lily in the house. If it was dangerous, we'd have a ton of more deaths due to pollen ingestion.


----------



## Lorette (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks a mil for the responses! She's perfectly fine  (With the plant out of reach)


----------

